# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Tirana Kulturore: Aktivitetet artistike javore ne Tirane

## Promovimi

NË NUMRIN E RI TË BULETINIT INFORMATIV 
“TIRANA KULTURORE”  ndër të tjera do të gjeni: 


•	Hapet festivali i përvitshëm i këngës në RTV
•	Festat e fundviti në TOB
•	Cirku italian Embell Riva në Tiranë

Për më tepër informacion klikoni në linkun e mëposhtëm
http://77.242.19.116/kultura/Tirana_Kulturore_21_dhjetor_2009.pdf

----------


## Johan

nga Arjan Konomi

Para disa vitesh revista gjeopolitike italiane Limes botoi një shkrim mbi mësimin e historisë në vendet e Ballkanit. Artikulli citonte pjesë nga tekstet shkollore të këtyre vendeve për të njëjtën periudhë historike. Ishte interesante të lexoje se çfarë shkruanin grekët për Kongresin e Berlinit e sa ndryshe shkruanin kroatët, serbët, sllovenët e shqiptarët. Asnjë periudhë e historisë së sotme nuk kishte ngjasim nga një tekst te tjetri. Historira ballkanase e quajti një gazetar italian. Në rastin shqiptar shkon edhe më keq. Historitë ndryshojnë sa herë ndryshon partia në pushtet. Kjo vërtetohet edhe sot, edhe pse kanë kaluar afro dhjetë vjet nga ai shkrim. 

Teksti shkollor i historisë bashkëkohore, i cili doli nga shtypi para pak javësh, ngjalli jo vetëm debate të mëdha intelektuale por edhe protesta nxënësish të shkollave, të cilët ishin në kundërshtim me mënyrën sesi tema të ndryshme të viteve të fundit ishin trajtuar në këtë tekst. Pavarësisht kanë apo nuk kanë të drejtë duket shumë e çuditshme sesi nxënësit duhet të protestojnë për një tekst shkollor, kur ata duhet të studiojnë atë që i serviret. Do ishte e njëjta gjë sikur viti i tretë i një shkolle të mesme të ngrihej në protestë kundër studimit të trigonometrisë në matematikë, sepse është një fushë e vështirë apo se atyre nuk u pëlqen. Po kjo është diçka tjetër.

Nëse do ta marrim nga ana metodologjike asnjë tekst i shkollës së mesme në botë nuk është aq primitiv sesa tekstet shqiptare të historisë. Cilësisht të këqija, pa foto, pa harta, pa dokumente, pa përmbledhje, pa lexime shtesë ky tekst vetëm shkollor nuk është. Kushdo që ka studiuar jashtë e bën fare lehtë ndryshimin.

Problem tjetër i rastit konkret të shkrimit të historisë është fakti se në Shqipëri mungon një traditë e bërjes së teksteve në mënyrë bashkëkohore. Peng të prodhimeve të akademikëve apo instituteve shtetërore që vegjetonin duke u marrë me tekste të tilla, tradita vazhdon edhe sot kur emërohen historianë për ta shkruar, ndërkohë që në vendet perëndimore është botim i një ose dy autorëve, fakt ky që e bën vëllimin të ketë rrjedhë dhe gjuhë stilistike të njëjtë nga fillimi në fund. Për mos të shtuar që historianët shqiptarë i përkasin një shkolle të vjetër metodike, e cila ndihet qartë në mënyrën e shkrimit, në gjuhën dhe fjalorin që ata përdorin dhe për më tepër në mënyrën sesi trajtojnë tema të ndryshme. Tërësisht e prapambetur, e dalë mode, peng i përkatësive ideologjike të tyre dhe ku shpesh ndeshet një logjikë në trajtimin e temave aspak profesionale e të vjetruara si mentaliteti që ata përfaqësojnë. 

Problemet që përmenden sot në shtypin e përditshëm, si mohimi i emrave apo ngjarjeve të rëndësishme, fryrja dhe ekzagjerimi i disa të tjerëve janë probleme nga më të voglat që do të ndeshen sa herë që ky tekst historie do të shkruhet. Do të ndryshojë këndvështrimi, do ndryshojnë preferencat, të tjerë do të hiqen e të tjerë do të shtohen por logjika do të jetë e njëjtë, derisa te ne nuk do të ketë historianë që të jenë shkolluar në perëndim, ku kanë mësuar sesi shkruhet historia e vërtetë dhe ajo me gjak e me penë, që na është thënë për pesëdhjetë vjet, të zhveshur nga ndikime ideologjike e aq më keq partiake. Kur të ketë nga ata njerëz që kanë dëshirë të rrëfejnë e jo të manipulojnë.

Një problem akoma edhe më i madh në këtë çështje është edhe fakti se pse duhet të shkruhet nëpër tekste shkollore historia e viteve të fundit e për më tepër ajo e muajve të fundit. Në të gjitha lëndët e historisë bashkëkohore, qofshin ato edhe histori rajonale, si Historia e Lindjes së Mesme apo Historia e Amerikës Latine, etj. nuk studiohet periudha e viteve të fundit. Madje në tekste universitare nuk studiohet historia e mbi njëzet viteve të fundit. Kjo ka një arsye të madhe. Sepse ngjarjet që kanë ndodhur nuk janë bërë ende histori, sepse dokumentacioni nuk është i mjaftueshëm për të qenë objektiv, sepse emotiviteti i autorit ndihet edhe instinktivisht, sepse arkivat nuk japin asnjë të dhënë për këtë periudhë kohore. 

E mbi të gjitha sepse njerëzit janë më të ndjeshëm ndaj fakteve të fundit, më të përfshirë e kjo mund të lëndojë shumë, ashtu si ndodhi në Shqipëri me botimin e fundit te Historia 12. Sepse e tashmja nuk është histori.

----------


## Promovimi

Drejtoria e Promovimit të Qytetit e Bashkisë Tiranë, shpërndan buletinin e përjavshëm informativ TIRANA  KULTURORE,  i cili ju  informon mbi aktivitetet më të rëndësishme kulturore  artistike që do të zhvillohen këtë javë në Tiranë. 


*NË NUMRIN E RI TË BULETINIT INFORMATIV 
TIRANA KULTURORE  ndër të tjera do të gjeni: 
*

_Grand Ballo-ja e fundvitit  në TOB
Festat e fundviti në TOB
Koncert festiv në sheshin Skënderbej_

Për më tepër informacion klikoni në linkun e mëposhtëm:
http://77.242.19.116/kultura/Tirana_Kulturore_28_dhjetor_2009.pdf

----------


## Promovimi

*NË NUMRIN E RI TË BULETINIT INFORMATIV 
TIRANA KULTURORE  ndër të tjera do të gjeni:* 

_	Dorolla Circus në sheshin Nënë Tereza
	E-ndërrimi i viteve përsëri në Zenit
	Kinema Millenium  New Moon_

Për më tepër informacion klikoni në linkun e mëposhtëm:
http://77.242.19.116/kultura/Tirana_Kulturore_4_janar_2010.pdf

----------


## Promovimi

*NË NUMRIN E RI TË BULETINIT INFORMATIV 
TIRANA KULTURORE  ndër të tjera do të gjeni:* 

_	Arrëthyesi rikthehet në TKOB
	Premiera - Në ballon e luleve
	Paper Moon  në Marubi_

Për më tepër informacion klikoni në linkun e mëposhtëm
http://77.242.19.116/kultura/Tirana_Kulturore_11_janar_2010.pdf

----------


## Promovimi

NË NUMRIN E RI TË BULETINIT INFORMATIV 
TIRANA KULTURORE  ndër të tjera do të gjeni: 


Rihapet Mozaiku i Tiranës 
"Të gjithë me huqe" rivjen në Teatrin Kombëtar
Filmi në Aleancën Franceze

Për më tepër informacion klikoni në linkun e mëposhtëm:
http://77.242.19.116/kultura/Tirana_...hkurt_2010.pdf

----------


## Promovimi

*NË NUMRIN E RI TË BULETINIT INFORMATIV 
TIRANA KULTURORE  ndër të tjera do të gjeni:* 


_Rihapet Kulla e Sahatit në Tiranë
Manon Lescaut- premierë në TKOB
Drejt lirisë  kthehet në Teatrin e Metropolit_

Për më tepër informacion klikoni në linkun e mëposhtëm:
http://77.242.19.116/kultura/Tirana_Kulturore_8_shkurt_2010.pdf

----------


## Promovimi

*NË NUMRIN E RI TË BULETINIT INFORMATIV 
TIRANA KULTURORE  ndër të tjera do të gjeni:* 


_Teatri kosovar në Metropol
Komedia austriake Forca e zakonit kthehet në TK
Koncert në ditën e Pavarësisë së Kosovës_

Për më tepër informacion klikoni në linkun e mëposhtëm
http://77.242.19.116/kultura/Tirana_Kulturore_15_shkurt_2010.pdf

----------


## Promovimi

*NË NUMRIN E RI TË BULETINIT INFORMATIV 
TIRANA KULTURORE  ndër të tjera do të gjeni:* 


_Hapet viti i Chopin-it në Tiranë
Mbahet konferenca e dytë vjetore e ATA-s
Petrovci në Teatrin e Metropolit_

Për më tepër informacion klikoni në linkun e mëposhtëm
http://77.242.19.116/kultura/Tirana_Kulturore_22_shkurt_2010.pdf

----------


## Promovimi

_NË NUMRIN E RI TË BULETINIT INFORMATIV 
TIRANA KULTURORE  ndër të tjera do të gjeni:_ 


*Baleti Delina zbret në TOB

"Playboy i trojeve tona" vjen në Metropol

Teatri Kombëtar shfaq së shpejti tragjedinë Elektra* 

Për më tepër informacion klikoni në linkun e mëposhtëm
http://77.242.19.116/kultura/Tirana_Kulturore_1_Mars_2010.pdf

----------


## Promovimi

*NË NUMRIN E RI TË BULETINIT INFORMATIV 
TIRANA KULTURORE  ndër të tjera do të gjeni:* 


_Komedia e Pirandellos në Teatrin Kombëtar
Një pianist francez në Akademinë e Arteve
Frankofonia në akademinë Marubi
Petrovci rikthehet në Metropol_

Për më tepër informacion klikoni në linkun e mëposhtëm
http://77.242.19.116/kultura/Tirana_Kulturore_29_Mars_2010.pdf

----------


## Promovimi

_NË NUMRIN E RI TË BULETINIT INFORMATIV 
TIRANA KULTURORE  ndër të tjera do të gjeni:_ 


*Carmen zbret në  TOB
Bateristi italian Toni Esposito në Tiranë
Filmi italian në Muzeun Kombëtar
Pirandello në Teatrin Kombëtar*

Për më tepër informacion klikoni në linkun e mëposhtëm
http://77.242.19.116/kultura/Tirana_Kulturore_12_Prill_2010.pdf

----------


## Promovimi

_NË NUMRIN E RI TË BULETINIT INFORMATIV 
TIRANA KULTURORE  ndër të tjera do të gjeni: 
_

*Puccini tregon divat e tij në TOB

Audienca e Havelit në Teatrin e Metropolit

Piktorë me famë botërore në Galerinë e Arteve

Tregtari dhe gjeniu në Cirkun e Tiranës*

Për më tepër informacion klikoni në linkun e mëposhtëm
http://77.242.19.116/kultura/Tirana_Kulturore_19_Prill_2010.pdf

----------


## Promovimi

NË NUMRIN E RI TË BULETINIT INFORMATIV 
TIRANA KULTURORE  ndër të tjera do të gjeni: 


*Opera Jeta është një ëndërr në TOB

Kryeveprat e Fellinit në Pallatin e Kulturës

Piktura me famë botërore në Galerinë e Arteve

Qato mbron titullin
*

Për më tepër informacion klikoni në linkun e mëposhtëm
http://77.242.19.116/kultura/Tirana_Kulturore_26_Prill_2010.pdf

----------


## Promovimi

_
NË NUMRIN E RI TË BULETINIT INFORMATIV 
TIRANA KULTURORE  ndër të tjera do të gjeni:_ 


*Baleti  italian bashkëkohor I Bislacchi në TOB

Një trio vjeneze në Akademinë e Arteve

Teatri i Metropolit shfaq  Engjëlli i gravitetit

Ekspozitë pikture ..Na ishte një herë Tirana...*

Për më tepër informacion klikoni në linkun e mëposhtëm
http://77.242.19.116/kultura/Tirana_Kulturore_3_Maj_2010.pdf

----------


## kthetrat

> _
> NË NUMRIN E RI TË BULETINIT INFORMATIV 
> TIRANA KULTURORE  ndër të tjera do të gjeni:_ 
> 
> 
> *Baleti  italian bashkëkohor I Bislacchi në TOB
> 
> Një trio vjeneze në Akademinë e Arteve
> 
> ...


 mire e ke ti vella ,,por kemi halle te tjera ,,se po na vdesin deputetet rrugeve,,,cohu ndonje kopje edhe atyre

----------


## Promovimi

_NË NUMRIN E RI TË BULETINIT INFORMATIV 
TIRANA KULTURORE  ndër të tjera do të gjeni:_ 


Orkestra e Madhe e Italisë së Jugut në Tiranë

Teatri i Metropolit shfaq  Jashtë bie borë

Darka e gabuar e Kadaresë në Teatrin Kombëtar

Boshnjakja Lala Rashiçiç  në galerinë Zeta


Për më tepër informacion klikoni në linkun e mëposhtëm
http://77.242.19.116/kultura/Tirana_Kulturore_10_Maj_2010.pdf

----------


## Promovimi

NË NUMRIN E RI TË BULETINIT INFORMATIV 
TIRANA KULTURORE  ndër të tjera do të gjeni: 


Vazhdon festivali "Rock in Tirana"
Audienca e Havelit në Teatrin e Metropolit
Skulptori Grezda në Muzeun Kombëtar
Starton Rally Albania 2010

Për më tepër informacion klikoni në linkun e mëposhtëm
http://77.242.19.116/kultura/Tirana_Kulturore_7_Qershor_2010.pdf

----------


## Promovimi

NË NUMRIN E RI TË BULETINIT INFORMATIV 
TIRANA KULTURORE  ndër të tjera do të gjeni: 


Zorba për herë të parë në TOB
Më e vërtetë se e vërteta në  Metropol
Stolitë e grave në Muzeun Kombëtar
Mbahet Festivalbar Albania

Për më tepër informacion klikoni në linkun e mëposhtëm
http://77.242.19.116/kultura/Tirana_Kulturore_20_Qershor_2010.pdf

----------


## Promovimi

*NË NUMRIN E RI TË BULETINIT INFORMATIV 
TIRANA KULTURORE  ndër të tjera do të gjeni:* 


*Ditari i një hajduti ose Pinoku në TK

Zorba vallëzon në TOB

Koncert simfonik në Akademinë e Arteve

Ekipet shqiptare në kupat e Europës*

Për më tepër informacion klikoni në linkun e mëposhtëm
http://77.242.19.116/kultura/Tirana_Kulturore_27_Qershor_2010.pdf

----------

